# Dovetails



## fstrange (Jan 13, 2006)

Hello,
This is my first posting. I do wood working in my spare time and home projects also. My wife and I bought a house 6 months ago. The kitchen is big so I built an island now I want to put some drawers in it with dove tail joints. I have read the instructions but just can't get them to come out right. I am using a 1/2" bit. Any help would be nice.
Thanks, Frank


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

I'm sure you'll have to give us a bit (pun intended) more info. What kind of jig or fixture are you using? What's wrong - too tight, too loose, pins stick out ??????


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

In addtion to what Berry said are ypu cutting through or more likely half-blind dovetails.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## fstrange (Jan 13, 2006)

Sorry for the short info like i said this is my first forum. But any way I'm useing a central machinery jig that I got at hf. I read the instructions (somewhat to be desired). My router is a black&decker 1/4" shank ,the bit is a 1/2" dove tail. The opening between the comb fingers is a 1/2". Do I need to use a bigger shank router and bit? When I cut throught the vert. board the cut looks good but the hor. board just looks like a round cut. What an I doing wrong? Thanks for the reply.. Frank


----------



## jnam (Feb 1, 2006)

I use a Porter-Cable jig. the jig comes with templet guides. The joint cant be made correctly without the guides. Not sure if the HF jig uses guides or not but I think most templets require guides.


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

this is the one i use very simple to use and work's great for me their are more than one for different dovel tales this is where i got mine del schisler


http://japanwoodworker.semkhor.com/product.asp?s=JapanWoodworker&pf_id=95.900.10&dept_id=12984


----------



## fstrange (Jan 13, 2006)

Thank guys, I got it figuired out and doing good. Thanks again for your help...


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 5, 2006)

This is the same problem we have been having what did you "figureout?" Our HF had no instructions so we are flyin blind.

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## SarahLou (Mar 5, 2006)

I was able to download a pdf of the PC4210 instructions off of servicenet. This model is very similar to the CM we are using and looks like it will be ever so helpful! Thanks for the replies. I am sure I will be talking to you all more in the future  as I tackle my first blanket chest.

The service net site on porter cables homepage allows downloading of all their instruction manuals by model - pretty cool - just wanted to pass that on -

Sarah Lou


----------

